# Glad I've got a spare tire...



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Got back to my car this afternoon only to find this in my tire. 

Glad I don't have one of the Cruzen without a spare tire - aint no way an air pump and fix a flat would fix this thing. I can't believe they make cars without those. 

Looks like another FR-710 for me...sigh. 




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow...

I'm glad you had a spare as well! That would've really ruined one's day if they were stuck with something like that.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, that sucks. Glad you had something to repair it with! How long did you drive with that in your tire before it became flat enough to notice?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh I noticed as soon as I saw this this afternoon. Think I hit it this morning where they're doing construction at the Metro. 

The tire pressure monitoring system works though!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

That's why I carry a tire plug kit in my Cruze. Although I'd still like to have a spare.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I carry a tire plug kit too, and I've already used it once since I got the Cruze 8 months ago and 28,500 miles later. The diameter of that shank looks like it would be too big of a hole for a tire plug though...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I carry a tire plug kit too, and I've already used it once since I got the Cruze 8 months ago and 28,500 miles later. The diameter of that shank looks like it would be too big of a hole for a tire plug though...


Absolutely. Those kits are fine for nails, but I have no doubt this is gonna need a new tire. 

The only other time I've EVER had a flat tire was when a piece of tin wrap fell off the back of a utility truck and shredded my front tire. Glad I had a spare then too!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Been there! I was trying to park my car and and hit a fire hydrant. The hydrant ripped a hole in the sidewall and bent the rim! No way an inf later kit could have done any good. I had to buy a new wheel and Firestone myself! Thank goodness that I had $100 from GM for the troubles they put me thru with my floor mats when I first bought the car! The TPMS worked well and then the dealer tried to tell me I messed up my one TPMS sensors from driving on it and tried to sell me a new one when all it needed was air. If I had not had the spare would have had it towed to a someplace to get a tire and would have had the wheel bent back out. Good thing I had the spare! Kills me $100 option for something as sensible as a spare. But if you think about it when was the last time you used it. Remember when they were full size and not donuts?!? Sure glad I got one tho!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pat, at least it was the wheel and not your sheet metal!

Do you recall how much the tire ran from the dealer?

There's a Firestone right across the street, but too late to call them or the dealer tonight. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

As long as you guys are talking about this (I am kind of a newbie around here), I did see a Cruze on the lot, where on the window sticker it had a charge for a spare tire, the sticker said it replaced the plug kit and inflator (or something like that), which ones don't have a spare, the Eco's??? I think my 1LT has a spare. Getting car next week.
Gilly


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, ECO MTs don't have a spare to save weight.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECO MTs are the only ones that GM "won't" sell the spare tire for. It's a $100 option in the ECO ATs.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes this one had about a $100 charge for the spare, was wondering if i had to buy a spare, like "WTH???", mines not an ECO so no worry. My brother bought an ECO MT so wonder if he knows this yet......


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When I was looking to buy an Eco at Kocourek Chevrolet in Wausau, was curious to see what was under that hatch in the trunk to learn if it could even carry a spare. Saw those two plastic tabs that had to be pulled out, I pulled the one out of the left, their salesman pulled the one out of the right, but broke it off.

I could lift my corner, his side was locked, so never did see what was under that cover. Do you even get a jack with the Eco? Anyway, that was a turn off for me with those cheap plastic tabs.

That coupled with an additional $1,500 GM Card expired the midnight before was even reason for me to walk out the door. In 2011, the 2LT only came with an automatic transmission. For a thousand extra, got four wheel disk brakes, leather interior, electrically heated seats, a better radio, power adjusted drivers seat, a spare tire, and a jack. But didn't add an extra thousand just for GPS with 180 bucks map up grades, two bucks worth of GPS chips, and a two buck touch screen. 

Road construction is terrible, many detours, really no warnings that a road up ahead is closed, had to turn around and backtrack 14 miles. Uncovered stone carrying dump trucks flying around, don't give a **** if they see you coming just pull out in front of you, and you better slow down fast or get sprayed with rocks. But they have to repair all the road damage they did last winter pouring down all that road salt. I don't give a ****, just slow down and watch even an ant walking across the road, other drivers just don't seem to care. A young not so much of a lady gave me the finger. Well screw you too.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> The ECO MTs are the only ones that GM "won't" sell the spare tire for. It's a $100 option in the ECO ATs.



This isn't true...or at least not around here. My LT AT did not come with a spare, just the fix a flat kit. Did not know this when I bought the car. Called my dealer 2 days after buying, he put me through to the Service Dept...they REFUSED to let me have a spare...even when I told them that I wanted to pay cash and BUY IT...Still told me no, they don't even make a spare for my car.

So are you all saying that you can get a spare from your dealer?? Does anyone know about how much one runs??


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, that looked pretty nasty.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah Eco model has no spare. I am a bit nervous about that myself, I might just find a donut and throw it in anyways just for the peace of mind as the kit that comes with the eco is good for a leak or nail but useless if you destroy the tire in a blow out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what the spare tire looks like in the 2LT. Look at the Cruze build your own site to learn what options are available. For the Eco with an automatic transmission, or the 2LT with either a manual or automatic transmission, it is a $100.00 option. In my case, was part of the leather package.

With the 2LT, the entire trunk mat has to be removed first to get at the spare, can't lift it high enough to get the tire out. If I ever need to use it, hope it is not raining.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Gilly said:


> As long as you guys are talking about this (I am kind of a newbie around here), I did see a Cruze on the lot, where on the window sticker it had a charge for a spare tire, the sticker said it replaced the plug kit and inflator (or something like that), which ones don't have a spare, the Eco's??? I think my 1LT has a spare. Getting car next week.
> Gilly



Yea the Eco doesn't come with the spare(to save weight for MPG) Not even an option. You get a big "hole in the trunk in the Eco where the spare is in the LS/LT. The peace of mind is worth the $100 and knowing you don't have to call a wrecker if you screw up like did and you get a flat that can not be repaired/inflated to drive to a repair shop. Even if you never use it!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

lilmrsyeti said:


> This isn't true...or at least not around here. My LT AT did not come with a spare, just the fix a flat kit. Did not know this when I bought the car. Called my dealer 2 days after buying, he put me through to the Service Dept...they REFUSED to let me have a spare...even when I told them that I wanted to pay cash and BUY IT...Still told me no, they don't even make a spare for my car.
> 
> So are you all saying that you can get a spare from your dealer?? Does anyone know about how much one runs??


If your dealer refuses to sell you one: Just go to a different dealer. Don't know how much they cost but there is one on Ebay for $180 Make sure whatever you buy has the correct bolt pattern.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Pat, at least it was the wheel and not your sheet metal!
> 
> Do you recall how much the tire ran from the dealer?
> 
> ...


I think the tire was about the same price as you would find at a Fire Stone tire store. @ $100. I wouldn't worry too much about that! I think most dealers will match competitor prices(They are getting their head screwed on straight and getting with the game and why people won't come to them).

And yes after I heard the noise I tried to move forward(didn't know what happened or what I had hit) I was thinking that I removed my fender esp when the car would not move and it sunk down. Did not even notice the TPMS light. But once it did move I got out and assessed the damage and I was thankful it was just the wheel/tire! As I remember I was only a little late for work! Hardest part was using the scissor jack.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't have to remove the whole trunk mat. Just popped it up and removed the tire. The scissor jack was a pain in the arse, but at least it was set up so the car wouldn't fall off the jack as easily as my Volvo did. 

If you have an Eco, I kinda doubt it even has a jack, even if you've got a patch kit. This bolt thing was on the very inside of my tire; even if I'd had a patch kit, there was no way I could have gotten it out without taking off the tire first. 

Usually you can find out the bolt pattern (5x105 for the Cruze), do a quick search to find out what used cars will have used that bolt pattern, and head to the junkyard to find a car with another spare. I've done it for the Jeep and my Volvo before, and walked away with a spare tire for $20. 

Unforunately, it looks like only the Cruze, Sonic, and Volt use the 5x105 bolt pattern as far as I can tell. So you're probably at the mercy of your dealer to find one since there are going to be very very few new cars in a junkyard.

Looks like around $130 to get a new tire & have it installed around here. I'm working from home and taking the car to Firestone in the morning, which is luckily right across the street from where I live.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your flat tire. That sure is one **** of an item to have stuck in it!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

1930 Olds, 1930 Ford, 1933 Buick all had two full sized spare tires, mounted in the front fender wells. Used to be all full sized spare tires, so you rotated five tires. Always a job to clean that fifth tire to keep your trunk neat. Then the compact spare, wonder whose idea that was? Now today, no spare tire, is this progress?

Anyone here remember the bumper jack? Still have one, doesn't work very well on plastic.

Was told the only way to get a spare tire in an Eco was to order one with an automatic transmission, wife didn't want that. So we jumped up to the 2LT, was hundred bucks extra, but was a far better deal to get that with the leather package that also included electrically heated seats, better radio, and a power driver's seat.

Wife also wanted remote start, but said only if we get an automatic transmission. Why couldn't they add a switch to make sure the manual transmission to make sure its in neutral. Already have a switch that tells the parking brake is on. But she still wanted a manual transmission, so bypassed that remote start option. Least she has electrically heated seats so she won't freeze her butt off.

All marketing decisions, ever work for marketing? Guys with big mouths and small brains. With a BCM, Vss, and a wired throttle, everything you need for a cruise control is there except for the buttons to turn it on, but just had to leave that off so you are forced to jump to a more expensive model. All about making more profits.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm planning on giving my ECO MT a birthday present next month - a spare tire. I have all the part numbers thanks to my dealership. The ECO MT's trunk is equipped hold a spare, GM just decided for some braindead reason to not even allow it as an option.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A bit of good news - I believe I picked it up in my apartment complex parking lot where they're working on some of the buildings. I thought I heard something thunking on my 2 mile drive in that morning before I even left the gate. I found a similar sawed-off bolt laying in the grass near where they're working, and I went and let the main office people have a piece of my mind about it, and they asked that I forward them pictures and the bill and there was a "good possibility" that I'd be reimbursed for it. At $150 for a new tire, I'd sure like that, but I'm not crossing my fingers at this point.

I had the tires rotated as well - it's about time at 7,000 miles. With the new and less-worn tire from the rear now on the front, I feel like I notice much less road noise. I gave up trying to get the TPMS to reset after 2 attempts after letting ALL the air out of one tire and it still not honking at me, and just pumped them all back up to the right pressure. I'll have that reset at the dealer I suppose.


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a Cruze LS and I found out the hard way what it's like to not have a spare tire. A few weeks ago, I ended up with a flat tire, 60 miles from home, had 2 roofing nails in the right rear tire. The fix a flat stuff did not work and the tire wouldn't hold air at all. I ended up calling GM roadside to have the car towed to a dealership to get the tire fixed. This is where things went from bad to worse. The two truck driver ended up towing my car from the rear to a local dealership a couple miles down the street, while the dealership was repairing my tire, they notice the right rear stabilizer bar was bent and stated it was caused from the tow. Both me and the guys at the dealership went round and round with the tow truck driver, the driver denied he caused any damage, was very rude, and blamed me and the dealership for causing the damage. The car was safe to drive, so I drove it home, called GM roadside and explained what happen. A few calls/emails back and forth with GM roadside, and a week later, the tow truck company finally admitted liability for the damage and I received a check for the repair costs. 

So not having a spare tire can lead to huge headaches. Anyway, I am now in search of a spare tire for my Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, glad you got all that sorted out. I was under the impression that the LS's actually had a spare tire. I think after this I wouldn't even buy a car off the lot without insisting it had one first.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

At least the weather was nice. Having to change a Flat in the pouring rain is one pain.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

shaggszgn said:


> So not having a spare tire can lead to huge headaches. Anyway, I am now in search of a spare tire for my Cruze.
> 
> View attachment 7518



Let me know if you ever find one...because my dealer dang sure won't sell me one for my LT.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I have a Cruze LS and I found out the hard way what it's like to not have a spare tire. A few weeks ago, I ended up with a flat tire, 60 miles from home, had 2 roofing nails in the right rear tire. The fix a flat stuff did not work and the tire wouldn't hold air at all. I ended up calling GM roadside to have the car towed to a dealership to get the tire fixed. This is where things went from bad to worse. The two truck driver ended up towing my car from the rear to a local dealership a couple miles down the street, while the dealership was repairing my tire, they notice the right rear stabilizer bar was bent and stated it was caused from the tow. Both me and the guys at the dealership went round and round with the tow truck driver, the driver denied he caused any damage, was very rude, and blamed me and the dealership for causing the damage. The car was safe to drive, so I drove it home, called GM roadside and explained what happen. A few calls/emails back and forth with GM roadside, and a week later, the tow truck company finally admitted liability for the damage and I received a check for the repair costs.
> 
> So not having a spare tire can lead to huge headaches. Anyway, I am now in search of a spare tire for my Cruze.
> 
> View attachment 7518


Man that sucks! I didn't think they towed cars anymore. I thought they typically flat bedded or wheel lifted cars because of too many ground effects to screw up. Glad they are taking care of it tho. When I bought my car the spare was in the car and I just wanted the 6 speed manual tranny and that was the only one that had it. I hate to say if I had my choice, I probably would have said I don't want a spare. Course never had a choice in the matter before. No the LS does not automatically come with one it is still a "$100 option".


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I have a Cruze LS and I found out the hard way what it's like to not have a spare tire. A few weeks ago, I ended up with a flat tire, 60 miles from home, had 2 roofing nails in the right rear tire. The fix a flat stuff did not work and the tire wouldn't hold air at all. I ended up calling GM roadside to have the car towed to a dealership to get the tire fixed. This is where things went from bad to worse. The two truck driver ended up towing my car from the rear to a local dealership a couple miles down the street, while the dealership was repairing my tire, they notice the right rear stabilizer bar was bent and stated it was caused from the tow. Both me and the guys at the dealership went round and round with the tow truck driver, the driver denied he caused any damage, was very rude, and blamed me and the dealership for causing the damage. The car was safe to drive, so I drove it home, called GM roadside and explained what happen. A few calls/emails back and forth with GM roadside, and a week later, the tow truck company finally admitted liability for the damage and I received a check for the repair costs.
> 
> So not having a spare tire can lead to huge headaches. Anyway, I am now in search of a spare tire for my Cruze.
> 
> View attachment 7518



shaggszgn,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you had with your Cruze as well as the tow company. I am happy that everything worked out for you in the end! I would suggest that you speak to your dealer about ordering a spare tire for your Cruze. They should be able to assist you in getting one for your Cruze. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, left to go visit the family for Christmas last night. Changed lanes, didn't see anything in the road, and heard a big thump and my tire was flat about 20 seconds later. Hole in the sidewall - the SAME TIRE I just bought to replace it before.










For now, I figure I've got about 10-15,000 more left in my tires, and I can't bring myself to replace 3 good tires. Went out and found a used one with pretty decent tread remaining to replace it til next summer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I figure I've got about 10-15,000 more left in my tires, and I can't bring myself to replace 3 good tires. Went out and found a used one with pretty decent tread remaining to replace it til next summer.


Hope you don't mind I checked out your fuelly.com account to see what mileage you have on your car, 15,000 will put your firestones right around 35,000 miles. Thats the point I replaced mine, however I did not rotate the last 10,000 miles so I may have been able to get 40,000 out of them if I had. I needed new tires before winter, so glad I replaced them(my new tires are better in almost everyway). 

Glad your ok & hopefully this did not hold you back to long from your trip. I don't look at it as bad luck getting another flat, maybe that flat kept you from getting in an accident a few miles down the road.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My diesel came with the "no cost" optional spare in Australia, if a full size spare wasn't available I would still be driving my 1999 Commodore. I think most Aussies who buy a car opt for a full size spare unless they are car illiterate. Roadside is good if you have mobile phone reception but out here once out of the major centers reception is a bit hit and miss and a flat in the wrong spot can leave you stranded. Those space saver wheels are not even an option I would consider.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Those space saver wheels are not even an option I would consider.


Hey, that little space saver got me 3 hours and about 150 miles back home. It was certainly better than the stupid inflator kit and slime they seem to think is an alternative on so many cars these days. 

This makes it 3 times now that I've had a flat - each time, it's been a catastrophic failure of the tire (this is my 2nd sidewall blow-out - then the huge screw in the first post), not a small nail or something.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Hope you don't mind I checked out your fuelly.com account to see what mileage you have on your car, 15,000 will put your firestones right around 35,000 miles. Thats the point I replaced mine, however I did not rotate the last 10,000 miles so I may have been able to get 40,000 out of them if I had. I needed new tires before winter, so glad I replaced them(my new tires are better in almost everyway).


Yep, about 22,000 on them - and 17K or so on the FR700 that blew out (the tread still looked practically brand new - probably could have gone 50K on a non-OEM set of them!).

What did you replace yours with and how do you like them? I think I'll be in for a new set in the summer.



> Glad your ok & hopefully this did not hold you back to long from your trip. I don't look at it as bad luck getting another flat, maybe that flat kept you from getting in an accident a few miles down the road.


Thanks - I agree.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hey, that little space saver got me 3 hours and about 150 miles back home. It was certainly better than the stupid inflator kit and slime they seem to think is an alternative on so many cars these days.
> 
> This makes it 3 times now that I've had a flat - each time, it's been a catastrophic failure of the tire (this is my 2nd sidewall blow-out - then the huge screw in the first post), not a small nail or something.


My lack of interest in the space saver wheels is because they are meant to go a maximum of about 50 miles which is most likely fine in the US but here it is quite easy to get a flat on the weekend and be hundreds of miles from being able to get a tyre fixed as service stations should be renamed petrol and shopping centers as service is help yourself and no mechanical work done on the weekend. So a full size spare is best for anyone who does any distance driving in Australia. I can only comment from what I know works for me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> What did you replace yours with and how do you like them? I think I'll be in for a new set in the summer.


I bought another cheap set of tires but have been surprised at how much of an improvement they are so far over the firestones. I bought a set of Hankook Optiimo H727, paid $95 a tire with $40 rebate.
Nicer ride, quieter and much improved speed on wet roads(no hydroplaning). The firestones were horrendous on rutted or pot holed roads when raining, had to slow to 45mpg many times because my car was all over the road. The Hankooks are so much quieter, at first thought I was in 5th gear on hwy because motor sounded louder. 

So far in the snow they are just as good as the firestones, however off the line they more easily loose traction. This initial bite traction issue is easily fixed by using a lighter foot and once moving they are superior in every way. Have cought myself a few times going 70mph in a 55mph zone, so smooth and quiet I don't notice my speed. I would agree with tirerack.com review of these tires and the firestones, really no comparison.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

View attachment 55601
View attachment 55609
I have been asked about the spare in my Cruze, so here are a couple of scans from my owners manual. 1) spare 16 x 6.5 steel & tools, 2) puncture kit which is standard, but spare and tools are a no cost option in Australia.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> View attachment 55601
> View attachment 55609
> I have been asked about the spare in my Cruze, so here are a couple of scans from my owners manual. 1) spare 16 x 6.5 steel & tools, 2) puncture kit which is standard, but spare and tools are a no cost option in Australia.



Thanks for posting this for everyone to see, I'm the one that asked about your full size spare. After looking at it certainly looks like a full size spare will fit in my cruze trunk tire well, but I suspect larger foam blocks would be needed to raise the trunk floor.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

I live in Chicago area and I can't imagine changing a flat tire in this cold weather.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I'm glad mine came with a spare tire! I feel like you shouldn't have to make sure your car comes with a spare tire. All the extra features you get in vehicles now a days; and you don't get a spare tire??? Stupid! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

